# anbieter gewechselt --> Internet läuft nichtmehr..?



## DerSiebte (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen..

meine Eltern haben den internet anbieter gewechselt und jetzt kommen Sie nicht mehr ins Netz?
was sollich nun tun

Grüsse

DerSiebte


----------



## schutzgeist (27. August 2008)

Na das sind ja mal Infos in Hülle und Fülle 

Ist schon alles geschalten/aktiv?
Wie gehen Sie ins Internet?
Wurden die neuen Zugangsdaten eingetragen?


----------



## DerSiebte (28. August 2008)

Ja ist Aktiv!
über DSL.
Das mit den Zugangsdaten muss ich nachfragen das weissich nicht..


----------

